# Glass is coming



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

[Please note - this is a review written by a person with a commercial interest in the product]

Well folks I'm getting excited C Kayaks has taken on distributorship for Kaskasi & as I write this the 1st batch is on its way from south africa so I will have the awful job of reviewing them (  guess someone has to do it  ) they are going to be pitched at a very reasonable price & I can see THE HANDBRAKE moaning about more space taken up in the garage.
Different models are coming 2 specific fishing yaks (though not in the colours of the south african flag )
cant wait

Smigel


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Wicked colour
Retractable rudder?  
good idea


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing them & seeing how they compare to the Stealths.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It will be great to have another RSA glass brand here. Will be interested to see the reports.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Seating position looks quite forward. You could almost get a rod tip around the bow.


----------

